# *** The Touring/ Sport Wagon Photo Thread ***



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

Thread is devoted to all things Touring and Sport Wagon! Mainly BMW (lets see some rare ones- M5 Touring, E30 Touring, ect.)

Post em up!

I'll start...











































Super rare E39 M5 Touring prototype recently revealed...


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

Audi RS4 Avant :drool:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

A nice assortment! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

the E46 is mine, the red E30 (?) I saw in Germany in June and the Volvo is from the Lime Rock event over Labor Day weekend


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet...what kind of Volvo is that?

I love the E30 Tourings....especially one's that have been converted to M3 touring status


















Here are also a few Tourings from E46f...


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

think it's a P1800 (I'm not a volvo guy so not sure)


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

TeeZee said:


> think it's a P1800 (I'm not a volvo guy so not sure)


That's the "wagon" or "estate" version - the 1800ES.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo_1800ES#1800ES

The British referred to this body style as a "Shooting Brake".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting-brake

Tom


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

TeeZee said:


> think it's a P1800 (I'm not a volvo guy so not sure)


I love it! Anyone know if they sold it in the States?

Shooting brakes are sweet, and I consider them in the sport wagon category. My favorite being the M Coupe


----------

